# Selenium : Latest Selenium Map



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Posted: Wed Sep 27, 2006 10:21 pm Post subject: Latest Selenium Map

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------

